# Melanotan 2 and Tanning-



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 23, 2017)

Melanotan-2
https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/melanotan-2/

*"WES15" for 15% off all Research Chems, Peptides, Sarms*
*
Buy 3 of any One Item, get 1 FREE!!*

*ⓘⓝⓕⓞⓡⓜⓐⓣⓘⓞⓝ*
 This is a peptide that was initially invented as a defense against skin   cancer.  Research determined an effective way to reduce skin cancer   rates in people would be to induce the body's natural pigmentary system   to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure.  The result is  extreme  tanning capabilities, minus having to tan or be exposed to the  sun.   Tanning or Sun Exposure will greatly increase the darkness of the  tan.   The effects are temporary and must be maintained. 

 MT2 as it is  known is an injectable peptide.  It can be administered  Every other day  or every 3rd day and can show to provide sunless  tanning.  It is very  very effective.  Potential side effects are  temporary red face,  temporary nausea and aphrodisiac effects  (spontaneous erections in men)   Dosages can be as low as 100-200  micrograms  It is generally sold in  10mg bottles, so therefore the  amount administered is very small.  It is  generally administered prior  to bed time as some users can report  temporary flushing or redness in  the face and neck area which subsides  in 15-30mins.

 This has not been approved for use in humans in  the United States.   (**Disclaimer- This product is not being advertised  or sold for the  intent of human use, but rather for Research Purposes  ONLY**)


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 29, 2017)

^^ summer is on the way!!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Apr 11, 2017)

Friends, MT2 is back and fully in stock ready to ship!!!

"WES15" for 15% off in capital letters at checkout!!
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/melanotan-2/


----------



## kelrox91 (Jun 15, 2017)

Does this work?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 15, 2017)

kelrox91 said:


> Does this work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It is one of the most well documented options IMR has.

Not only does it work but it works very very well. Even at dosages of 1-300mcgs every other day or every 3rd day.

I have personally seen hundreds of reviews. Never have I heard one person state that they did not like it, or it did not work

The most common complaint I hear is that they got way too dark!!!!!


----------



## kelrox91 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in!  Thanks!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 15, 2017)

kelrox91 said:


> I'm in!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Have you used it before?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 15, 2017)

kelrox91 said:


> I'm in!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You will like it.

PNW?  Go hawks!


----------



## kelrox91 (Jun 15, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Have you used it before?



Not yet, but I ordered it today & looking forward to trying it out! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kelrox91 (Jun 15, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> You will like it.
> 
> PNW?  Go hawks!



Thanks, I am looking forward to trying it out!  (I'm from PDX & a Cowboys fan but I still cheer for the Hawks every now and then! Haha).   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 22, 2017)

kelrox91 said:


> Not yet, but I ordered it today & looking forward to trying it out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Excellent thank you!!!


----------

